# Beef Chuck Pot Roast



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Want to try the slow cooker this week. Who has a good pot roast recipe??


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*American style*

Looking for American style like grandma used to make....
Anyone got a good one or a secret special item to add...
I have got a ton off the net but just keep looking... Should the meet be cut up or on lump? Stuff like that is what I need...


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*I can tell you how to braise one*

in the oven...but I'm not sure about the slow cooker.

Ex


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

do tell...


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Braised roast*

From memory (so please excuse some generalities)

-Take the roast, dry the outside w/ paper towels.
-Pat the roast w/ flour on all sides
-Place a roasting pan on your stove across 2 burners and add olive oil. Brown the outside of the roast in the olive oil. 
-Remove roast and set aside. Keep roasting pan on stove.
-Cut up 1 part carrots, 1 part celery and 2 parts onions. Sweat the carrots and celery remaining olive oil adding additional oil as needed. (not too much) Add the onions and get them softened as well.
-Once everything is soft, stir in 1 can of tomato paste and brown it lightly as well.
-Using a spatula, spread the carrot/onion/celery/tomato paste out in an oval shape in the bottom of the roasting pan. Place the pre-browned roast on top.
-Pour 1 beer in the pan around the veggies and roast. Throw in a couple cloves of garlic to taste. Rosemary / Thyme are also good.
-Cover the whole thing with the lid to the roasting pan and begin baking at 350 or so (check some pot roast recipes for specifics -- here, you usually want to go low and slow)
-About half-way through cooking time, add in some whole carrots and potatos to cook along side the roast. At that time, you can add more beer, beef broth, etc. to keep the moisture factor high.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

If you wanna use your slow cooker here's what I do...

Put your veggies in the bottom (carrots, celery, onion) put ur roast on top pour in one or two beers and a package of onion soup mix. Garlic, fresh herbs everything else is great too, but if you want easy- just do the beer and onion soup. Put it on low for 7-8 hrs mmm mmm good.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks will try them out.. Like the beer and onion soup thing..


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I like to add 'bout a cup and a half of a mid range merlot(dont mix beer and wine) during the last 2 hours.Take it from at least a 1.5 litre so ya have something to sip on while you're waitin....the R


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

excaliber's got it about the way i do mine, but i would not use olive oil for a pot roast. just my preference to use corn oil for browning. 

and the browning is key, do a thorough job of browning. 

i run temp at 300 and fidure on 3-4.5 hours depending on how thick the meat was. don't let it run out of liquid. 

i also like to add carrots and potatos with about an hour to go. 

cheers
jerry


----------

